# Dent help



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

GTO got dented up in a hailstorm yesterday. never seen anything like it before in my area. Hailstones ranged from gumball to golf ball size. Just looking for any advice on an easy way to be able to spot all the dings and dents because it's kinda tough to see them all in the sunlight.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Dentless repair. macgto had is new G8 hailed upon. He seemed happy with the job they did.

Home

Maybe they have s shop near you?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There's a whole host of dentless repair shops across the country. Your insurance company can recommend one in your area. *That's MY ADVICE. *


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I just got a good look at the damage now that the sun isn't shining right on the car. The hood, roof, and trunk lid have well over 100 dings, and the whole drivers side of the car (fender, door, rear quarter) has them, as well as the black plastic that runs the roof line. Gonna call the insurance company to get it looked at this week. I'm up in MA so I'm also gonna start searching for a reputable PDR in my area.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> I just got a good look at the damage now that the sun isn't shining right on the car. The hood, roof, and trunk lid have well over 100 dings, and the whole drivers side of the car (fender, door, rear quarter) has them, as well as the black plastic that runs the roof line. Gonna call the insurance company to get it looked at this week. I'm up in MA so I'm also gonna start searching for a reputable PDR in my area.


Your insurance company will be able to provide you with referrals to dent doctors in your area. Their network and business dealings with those they refer you to will make the process a little easier on you.


----------

